# Looking for accuair vu4 & Avs switchbox diagrams



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Im looking to go with this setup but i would really like some diagrams on this, for wiring up the swtich and using manual guages and how they connect to the manifold,


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

+1

doesn't mean to hijack your thread but, i also need AccuAir diagram set up,
i planing to spend USD1+++ in a product, but i want to know what i'm buying i think AccuAir reseller should provided me this information

for example these kind of diagram










diagram of the VU4 manifold how many holes goes to the tank and what size,
i want to know what alumunium tank will i get how many holes in it and the size of the holes,
what all the fittings and airlines size will i get? will i get a leader lines and what size?

after i bought this package what else do i need to buy to make it happen?
of course the front and rear bags is there anything else?? 

these product information is really helpfull for me as a noob. :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

All accu-air info is on their site.

avs switchbox info: http://avsontheweb.com/arc7switchLayout.jpg

Accuair V4U: http://www.accuairsuspension.com/products/manuals/AA-VU4/AA-INST-VU4_1.3.pdf

Just match up the wires. It's that easy.


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> All accu-air info is on their site.
> 
> avs switchbox info: http://avsontheweb.com/arc7switchLayout.jpg
> 
> ...


i already see this

http://www.accuairsuspension.com/products/manuals/AA-VU4/AA-INST-VU4_1.3.pdf

it doesn't show the complete work diagram only the manifold.

a complete diagram of AccuAir AMP that they offer, from compressor to tank tank manifold bags switchspeed pressure switch relay ignition battery , the airlines size , how many hole in the tank and what are the size? it's a product information of a AccuAir Air Management Package.

i need this information before buying the package.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh I see. If you email or call and ask for Reno at Accuair, he'll get you the info. He's very helpful.

as far as wiring, it's crazy easy when you buy their power kit along with the switch speed. Like three wires easy....

As far as the tank's concerned, if you need any specific info, I can go measure mine, just let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

6 port tank
2 1/4 ports
4 1/2 ports
bottom facing drain port
aluminum construction
welded end caps
wrinkle silver or wrinkle black finish
28" long about 7-8" around


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

Just go to the product that you are interested in on our website and click the black button in the top right hand corner labeled "download details". For the Complete Wiring Diagram on for our Air Management Package, go to page 4 on this installation pdf:

http://www.accuairsuspension.com/pr...AA-INST-ELS4-TPAD_25/AA-INST-ELS4-TPAD_25.pdf

Our Operation Manuals are also handy if you are interested in learning more about how to operate our products. Here is one for the e-Level with TouchPad Interface:

http://www.accuairsuspension.com/pr...D/AA-OPP-ELS4-TPAD_26/AA-OPP-ELS4-TPAD_26.pdf


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

same setup im going with :thumbup:


----------

